# Gathering ideas



## RGSNut (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello all. Been quite a while since I ventured this way, but nice to be back.

Have a problem I want to flesh out. Finally have a new back yard that I think we will be living in for a while (longer than 2 years).
I have a plan and am all ready to begin, but am having a track issue. I have some Aristo brass 332 track. Some used and some new (well bought many years ago new;still in sealed box),
but with the astronomical prices of brass track, it may be too expensive to continue down that route. I have been thinking about aluminum track. But here is the problem. A) to fund this venture, I would have to sell the brass track, which I don't think would be a problem or B) buy Aristocraft or Accucraft aluminum 332 track and then use both together (tacky but feasible) or use just the aluminum , or C) start fresh and buy all new 250 from either Llagas, Sunset Valley or Switchmasters. Each method has it's upside and downside.

I guess to go all brass is between $5 to $6 a foot. Too expensive,







but I do have quite a bit on hand, but selling it for at least what I paid years ago would fund much more aluminum track.








Accucraft alum. rail is about $2.5 a foot (that's figuring shipping etc) and Aristocraft is approx the same (maybe a hair more or less) but these are code 332 and might seem too big.
Sunset Valley runs about $3.10 a foot (depending on shipping costs) premade or around $2.88 a foot if I put it together.
Llagas runs about $3.10 a foot. Both of these are code 250 and would look better, but $.50 a foot does add to the cost of the project. I can also do SVRR track and Accucraft ties (narrow gauge) which may come out a little cheaper per foot, but not a lot less than from the manufacturers. 

Now the choice is ultimately mine, but I was wondering if anyone had a thought or some input to help me with this huge decision.
I'm going to start building elevated roadbed tomorrow, but will use the 332 brass to set up the basic design. I don't mind changing it all out. The track being used is just for the design phase.

Lastly, I will be running 1:20.3 narrow gauge, so the engines might be a little larger.

Thanks for any foresight here.
Daryl


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Will you be using track power or battery to run your loco's? 
If using track power I would also setup a test piece of brass and aluminum track too see what will be easiest to keep clean, even though aluminum may be cheaper it might be more work to keep it clean. 
But if using battery power it won't matter anyway! 

My personal preference is brass, I just like the way how it looks when it weathers better.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Last summer, when i first laid my alum track, i used track power, as i was waiting on Aristo to get more Revolutions. I used a MRC pack. While not optimum, it worked. Im much happier with battery though. 
Greg R.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By RGSNut on 21 Mar 2013 12:19 AM 
Hello all. Been quite a while since I ventured this way, but nice to be back.

Have a problem I want to flesh out. Finally have a new back yard that I think we will be living in for a while (longer than 2 years).
I have a plan and am all ready to begin, but am having a track issue. I have some Aristo brass 332 track. Some used and some new (well bought many years ago new;still in sealed box),
but with the astronomical prices of brass track, it may be too expensive to continue down that route. I have been thinking about aluminum track. But here is the problem. A) to fund this venture, I would have to sell the brass track, which I don't think would be a problem or B) buy Aristocraft or Accucraft aluminum 332 track and then use both together (tacky but feasible) or use just the aluminum , or C) start fresh and buy all new 250 from either Llagas, Sunset Valley or Switchmasters. Each method has it's upside and downside.

I guess to go all brass is between $5 to $6 a foot. Too expensive,







but I do have quite a bit on hand, but selling it for at least what I paid years ago would fund much more aluminum track.








Accucraft alum. rail is about $2.5 a foot (that's figuring shipping etc) and Aristocraft is approx the same (maybe a hair more or less) but these are code 332 and might seem too big.
Sunset Valley runs about $3.10 a foot (depending on shipping costs) premade or around $2.88 a foot if I put it together.
Llagas runs about $3.10 a foot. Both of these are code 250 and would look better, but $.50 a foot does add to the cost of the project. I can also do SVRR track and Accucraft ties (narrow gauge) which may come out a little cheaper per foot, but not a lot less than from the manufacturers. 

Now the choice is ultimately mine, but I was wondering if anyone had a thought or some input to help me with this huge decision.
I'm going to start building elevated roadbed tomorrow, but will use the 332 brass to set up the basic design. I don't mind changing it all out. The track being used is just for the design phase.

Lastly, I will be running 1:20.3 narrow gauge, so the engines might be a little larger.

Thanks for any foresight here.
Daryl 



Daryl,

Your dilemma regarding track and cost per foot, is a universal problem for 99% of us in this hobby. With my first entry into large scale outdoors (1985), I went with LGB 332 brass. Track prices were affordable in those days and I was track power. But with the issues of dirty track and faulty and intermittent connections and all the wiring for reverse loops and such, I dropped out of the hobby for a few years. Came back in 2007 with a whole new outlook and funds for the hobby(minus the kids







), I became involved in 1/20.3 Colorado narrow gauge. My first love.

Because of my track issues and having to be an "electrical engineer" to wire a simple reverse loop, I decided to go with battery power and wireless throttles. That decision then made it easier for me to decide on the type of track I would be using. Paul Burch in Gig Harbor, Washington, an pld friend from school and a member here on MLS, was a BIG help in my decisions. I went with his suggestion to use Sunset Valley aluminum code 250 (really compliments narrow gauge engines and rolling stock). I also went with AMS narrow gauge ties. I prefer the look over SV ties. ALL of my turnouts and crossings are Sunset Valley. All rail and switches purchased directly from Pete Comley, owner of SVRR. Great guy to deal with! BTW, the cost of aluminum rail from SV is $3.95 per 6 ft. piece or $0.66 per foot or $1.32 per ft. for six feet of track plus AMS NG ties at around a buck per foot= $2.32 per foot! As far as the point Vinny made about the color of brass changing to a nice dark shade, I paint my aluminum rail. Instant rust color. No waiting for nature to do it's work.

I use Airwire T9000 and T5000 throttles and Airwire decoders. For sound, I prefer Phoenix Sound.

You said you will be running 1/20.3 engines. You're correct, they are BIG engines. I would suggest using at least 90 inch MINIMUM RADIUS (15 foot diameter). It will look and perform much, much better!

Hope this helps.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

If you can find brass track at $5-6 a foot I'd go for that, last time I checked Wholesaletrains.com I saw Aristo track being offered for about $8 a foot, now THAT is a ludicrous asking price. With brass you can worry less about someone stepping on the track and leaving a Godzilla footprint in bent track.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 21 Mar 2013 09:15 AM 
If you can find brass track at $5-6 a foot I'd go for that, last time I checked Wholesaletrains.com I saw Aristo track being offered for about $8 a foot, now THAT is a ludicrous asking price. With brass you can worry less about someone stepping on the track and leaving a Godzilla footprint in bent track. OP said he was elevating his railroad. Don't think he will be having anyone standing or stepping on the track.


----------



## RGSNut (Apr 8, 2008)

I omitted a few items, but thanks Gary. Along the lines of what I have been thinking.
I am going to use battery so there would not be any conductivity issues. It will be elevated so I won't step on it with my moose feet (or my exuberent niece and nephew). I liked the AMS /SVRR combination. Also liked the look.
If there are any other thoughts, they would be welcomed.









I also think I know a source of a lot of brass track if anyone's interested.









Daryl


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I liked the AMS /SVRR combination. Also liked the look 
With battery power, and elevation, the aluminum should be fine - that's what I used. 

Llagas code 215 in their 1:20.3 ties is more prototypical thn the code 250 rail. It look great as a NG RR.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Buy used. I bought a lot of used track for 2 bucks a foot. Even the worst looking PCs work great when you clean the ends and the top of the rail.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Daryl. I like brass 332 for my trains yeah it is expensive but you can get it used for a good price. It is sturdy, strong, excellent for conductivity, easy to work with and abundant compared to the code 250 and others. You can mix LGB Aristo and USAT which means if you are not picky then you can pick, choose and wait for sales and used stuff. If you already have a good collection why not get your RR going with what you have and then expand as funds and track present itself. 
If you do want to sell it track prices are up so you should be able to sell it all for good dough and you will have guys lining up for it.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Except for rail color, and ties Train-Li, Piko, Bachmann brass, AML track all mate with USA and Aristo track. 
I stopped noticing the rail and tie difference a long time ago, but to some the ties being a certain kind may matter as will the color of the rail. 

PS locally some used LGB brass track was offered at $1.00 per foot. You have to be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Definitely agree with Dan about being in the right place at the right time. I attended the ABTO swap meet in early March and scored some brand new (still in the box) Aristo craft 5 foot sections for about $2.50 a foot (plastic ties, European spacing and size). Another individual had probably 300-400 feet of used LGB track for $2.40 a foot...already weathered. Since you are in the process of building the elevated deck, I would just try and schedule some trips to local swap meets, let your friends know what you are looking for and be patient. It may take a little longer, but the price is much better than $5-6 or more dollars per foot from some of the retailers. Good luck with you train layout. Sounds like you'll have fun. Ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

At being able to buy (as detailed above by Gary) brand new aluminum SVRR track for $2.32 a foot, and running battery power, that sure seems like the most cost-effective solution AND code 250 to boot, the 2 "requirements" from the OP,doesn't it? 

So Daryl, what is your current state of thought on the matter? 

Greg


----------

